
Tesla self-driving car gets confused, crashes on highway – CBS News - evo_9
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tesla-self-driving-car-gets-confused-and-crashes-on-highway/
======
_-_T_-_
Tesla said it recorded one accident for every 2.91 million miles driven in
autopilot during the last quarter of 2018.

What is the human crash rate per 3 million miles driven?

~~~
ezrast
According to NHTSA, it was about 2.3[0] accidents per million miles driven in
2016, or one accident per 0.43 million miles. However, you probably shouldn't
directly compare those numbers without at least separating highway miles from
surface streets, as Autopilot-enabled miles driven may have a very different
profile than the national average in this regard (I'm not familiar with how
Autopilot is used in practice).

[0]
[https://cdan.nhtsa.gov/tsftables/National%20Statistics.pdf](https://cdan.nhtsa.gov/tsftables/National%20Statistics.pdf)
; figure obtained by dividing "POLICE-REPORTED MOTOR VEHICLE TRAFFIC CRASHES
(Total)" by "Vehicle Miles Traveled (Millions)". See more fun stats at
[https://cdan.nhtsa.gov/tsftables/tsfar.htm](https://cdan.nhtsa.gov/tsftables/tsfar.htm)

------
automathematics
Ugh.

